# Help! I just spilled a lot of melted coconut oil all over the inside of our oven!



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

I was trying to melt it in order to use it in a banana bread recipe--spilled it while grabbing it out of the oven. It's all over the bottom of the inside of the oven, and some got on the electric element too. Probably about 2/3 cup spilled.

How on earth do I clean it up? I'm guessing it might be easier to do while it's still liquid?!? Sprinkle baking soda on it to absorb? Any other ideas?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd turn the oven off and wipe off as much as possible using rags (that are then washed in hot water with plenty of detergent to get the oil out) or paper towels.

Do you have a self-cleaning oven? If so, I'd run it through a self-cleaning cycle AFTER wiping away as much as possible. I once had a chicken grease spill in my oven and ran it through self-clean without wiping it out first, and it was quite a smokey mess, there were actual flames in my oven for a while, etc. It didnt' cause any damage to my oven or any part of the kitchen, but it did create a lot of smoke and it took a while to clear the smell out of my house.

If you don't have a self-cleaning oven, I'd use whatever your normal oven cleaning routine is after wiping away most of the oil.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, Ruthla.

I ended up wiping as much as possible with rags, and then cleaning with dishwashing detergent.I thought things seemed squeaky clean, until I turned on the oven to finish making the banana bread. Holy smokes! Guess I'll try burning it off with super high heat or the self-cleaning mode (which I've never used) once there's a day I can open up the house but be nearby, like out on the deck.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

It may be too late, but sprinkling salt on a greasy spill is helpful in wiping it up.


----------

